# Owned-Networks - [US] VPS from $2.50/month or $18/year Dallas, TX and Lenoir, NC



## ndelaespada (Jan 18, 2014)

_*Owned-Networks is a hosting company that strives to provide top-notch reliable services at affordable prices. We have been providing web hosting solutions since 2005. Here are some of our Unmanaged VPS specials but if you need a managed solution please free to contact our sales department.*_


*VPS 256 Yearly Special:*
256MB Guaranteed RAM
1 CPU
20 GB HD Space (Raid 10)
500GB Traffic
SolusVM Powered
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Texas or Lenoir, North Carolina (IPv6 Available)
*$18/year*
Order Here

___________________________


*VPS Special A:*
256MB Guaranteed RAM
1 CPU
30 GB HD Space (Raid 10)
1TB Traffic
SolusVM Control Panel
OpenVZ
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Texas or Lenoir, North Carolina (IPv6 Available)
*$2.50/mo*
Order Here

___________________________


*VPS Special B:*
512MB Guaranteed RAM
2 CPUs
30GB HD Space (Raid 10)
1TB Traffic
SolusVM Control Panel
OpenVZ
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Texas or Lenoir, North Carolina (IPv6 Available)
*$3.99/mo*
Order Here

____________________________


*VPS Special C:*
1024MB Guaranteed RAM
2 CPUs
50GB HD Space (Raid 10)
1.5TB Traffic
SolusVM Control Panel
OpenVZ
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Texas or Lenoir, North Carolina (IPv6 Available)
*$4.99/mo*
Order Here

____________________________


*VPS Special D:*
2048MB Guaranteed RAM
2 CPUs
60GB HD Space (Raid 10)
2TB Traffic
SolusVM Control Panel
OpenVZ
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Texas or Lenoir, North Carolina (IPv6 Available)
*$7.99/mo*
Order Here


We have IPv6 Available only in Lenoir, North Carolina

____________________________
Test IPs:
Incero in Dallas, Texas: 23.29.121.156


Dacentec in Lenoir, North Carolina: 199.255.156.173


Want more?
If you need a custom quote please feel free to contact us, we'll try our best to provide something that will fit your needs.


***We also speak Spanish and French***
Contact us with doubts in either English, Spanish or French and we'll help you:
https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/contact.php


_Get social with us, follow us on Twitter and Facebook for great deals!_


----------

